# Help!! Stringy poop!!



## jennanne (Feb 9, 2014)

So Peanut was soaking today and I saw her trying to poop. I came back a couple minutes later and it was stringy. Is this a normal consistency? Is she possibly eating her moss??? Should I be worried?? Please help this worried tortoise mommy!!


----------



## WillTort2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Might want to cut the moss into smaller less stringy sections.


----------



## jennanne (Feb 9, 2014)

So it's probably the moss?


Should I be worried about the moss in her system wrapping in her intestines?


----------



## WillTort2 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm not an expert on the moss, but I do recall someone thinking they had a problem of that nature.

Feed foods that are wet and promote bowel movements. Pumpkin comes to mind and romaine lettuce.

Soak daily to encourage hydration and bowel movements. Exercise will also stimulate the bowels.

Good luck.


----------



## jennanne (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks so much!! She wasn't eating much for about two days and I assumed it was the cold weather but she pooped some more out and is back to her old self  will be removing the moss.


----------

